# Movie quiz!



## Von Pookie (May 26, 2009)

There are 50 movie titles hidden in the picture--how many can you get? 

http://www.empireonline.com/crypticcanvas/

I'm only up to 17, currently...


----------



## snowblizz (May 27, 2009)

Having wasted waaay more time than than I probably should have I'm up to 30/50.
I did have to check the spelling of a few movies. I'm going to claim that not being a native English-speaker and not living in the US I'm entitled to... 

And there's a few I just can't put my finger on, I sorta think I know them but... gah.


----------



## Von Pookie (May 27, 2009)

I made it up to 39 before I quit for the night. And some of those were ones I had been staring at all night then all of a sudden it just popped in my head, resulting in a huge "oh, DUH" moment. 

I'll have to give it another go tonight. Thankfully it will save your spot (though it stinks that you have to feed it an e-mail to do so...)


----------



## RoryA (May 27, 2009)

Von Pookie said:


> (though it stinks that you have to feed it an e-mail to do so...)


doesn't seem to have to be a _real_ one though...


----------



## Von Pookie (May 27, 2009)

Nope, but the point is still there. I just gave it one of my 'crap' email addresses I have lying around for things like that


----------



## RoryA (May 27, 2009)

Very addictive quiz though!


----------



## steve case (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe there should be a thread for "Crap" e-mail addresses we all have hanging around for such purposes.

I usually make 'em up on the fly, I used UpYers@hotmail.com for this little quiz.


----------



## Oorang (Jun 3, 2009)

Amazing how many will take 1 at 2 dot 3. You should at least use regex to verify it validates the RFC


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 3, 2009)

Oorang said:


> ...validates the *RFC*


 
Rician Fading Channel or Russian Family Code?

<TABLE class=AcrFinder id=AcrFinder cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TH>Acronym</TH><TH>Definition</TH></TR><TR cat="7"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Request For Comment</TD></TR><TR cat="16"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Rugby Football Club</TD></TR><TR cat="32"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>River Forecast Center</TD></TR><TR cat="2"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Remote Function Call</TD></TR><TR cat="4"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Royal Flying Corps _(now RAF)_</TD></TR><TR cat="8"><TD class=acr>RfC</TD><TD>Reference Concentration</TD></TR><TR cat="4"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Request For Change</TD></TR><TR cat="8"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Residual Functional Capacity _(disability assessment)_</TD></TR><TR cat="64"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Reconstruction Finance Corporation</TD></TR><TR cat="16"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Registro Federal de Contribuyentes</TD></TR><TR cat="80"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Registered Financial Consultant _(IARFC)_</TD></TR><TR cat="16"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Reading Football Club</TD></TR><TR cat="16"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Reason For Change</TD></TR><TR cat="20"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Request for Clarification</TD></TR><TR cat="64"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Residential Funding Corporation</TD></TR><TR cat="16"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Rosenberg Fund for Children</TD></TR><TR cat="16"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Rangers Football Club _(Glasgow, Scotland)_</TD></TR><TR cat="8"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Regenerative Fuel Cell</TD></TR><TR cat="32"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Run for Cover</TD></TR><TR cat="2"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Response for A Class _(coupling metric)_</TD></TR><TR cat="32"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>RageFire Chasm _(gaming, World of Warcraft)_</TD></TR><TR cat="16"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Richmond Football Club</TD></TR><TR cat="0"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Request for Contract</TD></TR><TR cat="8"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Radio Frequency Choke _(inductor)_</TD></TR><TR cat="2"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Remote Field Controller</TD></TR><TR cat="64"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Return for Credit</TD></TR><TR cat="4"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Retirement for Cause</TD></TR><TR cat="32"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Real Fighting Championships</TD></TR><TR cat="14"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Request for Capabilities</TD></TR><TR cat="64"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Request for Check</TD></TR><TR cat="64"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Regional Financial Center</TD></TR><TR cat="2"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Request for Communication</TD></TR><TR cat="16"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Resources for Families and Communities _(San Jose, CA)_</TD></TR><TR cat="12"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Remote Feature Control</TD></TR><TR cat="8"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Refractivity from Clutter</TD></TR><TR cat="8"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Rayleigh Fading Channel</TD></TR><TR cat="64"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Request for Cross _(finance/investing)_</TD></TR><TR cat="2"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Request for Conformity</TD></TR><TR cat="4"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>response force commander _(US DoD)_</TD></TR><TR cat="10"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Radio Frequency Control</TD></TR><TR cat="2"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Request for Commands</TD></TR><TR cat="76"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Release For Construction</TD></TR><TR cat="16"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Rochdale Football Club</TD></TR><TR cat="4"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Radar Final Control</TD></TR><TR cat="8"><TD class=acr>*RFC*</TD><TD>*Rician Fading Channel*</TD></TR><TR cat="68"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Request for Commitment</TD></TR><TR cat="8"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Response Set for Class</TD></TR><TR cat="8"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Reference Exposure Concentration</TD></TR><TR cat="20"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Radnor Fire Company _(Wayne, Pennsylvania)_</TD></TR><TR cat="4"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Reconnaissance Fire Complex</TD></TR><TR cat="8"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Ring Final Circuit</TD></TR><TR cat="8"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Refrigerant Flow Control</TD></TR><TR cat="72"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Roll Feed Controller</TD></TR><TR cat="4"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Returned For Corrections</TD></TR><TR cat="8"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Rotary Fluid Coupler</TD></TR><TR cat="4"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Radio Frequency Cabinet</TD></TR><TR cat="8"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Radial Final Circuit</TD></TR><TR cat="4"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Representation Fund Custodian _(US Army)_</TD></TR><TR cat="2"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Response Flow Checklist</TD></TR><TR cat="2"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Reconfigurable Functional Cache</TD></TR><TR cat="8"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Rapidly-Fading Channel</TD></TR><TR cat="64"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Response Flow Chart</TD></TR><TR cat="4"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Rocky Flats Control _(number)_</TD></TR><TR cat="4"><TD class=acr>*RFC*</TD><TD>*Russian Family Code*</TD></TR><TR cat="8"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Required Flow Capacity _(road/traffic management)_</TD></TR><TR cat="64"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Revised for Construction</TD></TR><TR cat="0"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Required Functional Capability</TD></TR><TR cat="4"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Reserve Forces Course</TD></TR><TR cat="8"><TD class=acr>RFC</TD><TD>Rituximab, Fludarabine and Cyclophosphamide _(chemotherapy regimen)_</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## steve case (Jun 3, 2009)

Alphabetspeak really annoys me, and it's really annoying when you ask the perpetrator what it stands for and they make out like you're stupid for not knowing. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
 <o></o>
I remember a conversation with term LRM regarding companies like General Electric and Westinghouse. Turns out it was Large Rotating Machines. I just checked, and that's not in any of the online acronym dictionaries. <o></o>
 <o></o>
People make them up as they go and treat you like an idiot if you can't figure it out.<o></o>
 <o></o>


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 3, 2009)

steve case said:


> Alphabetspeak really annoys me, and it's really annoying when you ask the perpetrator what it stands for and they make out like you're stupid for not knowing. ...People make them up as they go and treat you like an idiot if you can't figure it out.


Erm, I don't think Oorang was tryin' ta make us feel 'toopid. Frankly it ain't all dat hard ta make me look a little slow on the draw anyhow.


----------



## Oorang (Jun 3, 2009)

lol /me shares your loathing for Alphabet speak, I was just being lazy, cause it's the lounge. If you care, a full explanation follows

In this case RFC is used more often then it's meaning. Sort of like ANSI. In fact when you asked, I had to look it up, because I really couldn't remember what it stands for anymore (It's Request For Comments if you're interested.) 
At my last job I had care of a database used by the marketing department. We did a lot of mass email to our clients and they were complaining that the call center people were making keying entries which led to invalid addresses. So I went down a little rabbit role of validating said. Since there isn't really a way to test emails for validity other than self reporting, I thought at minimum they should at least be _possibly_ valid. A little digging around came up with RFC 5322 Section 3.4.1 which spells out what the syntax an email address must conform to for the protocol. Since it was Access, I ended up using an input mask. This is what I came up with then, I haven't really tried to work on since then:

```
[Email]="" Or [Email] Is Null Or ([Email] Like "?*@?*.?*" And LenB([Email])>8 And LenB([Email])<102 And (LenB([Email])-LenB(Replace([Email],"@","")))/LenB("@")=1)
```
But if you are working on a web site, you would probably be using RegEx (Regular Expressions) to solve the problem with a little more flexibility and accuracy (Example here).


----------

